# Here she is. My 1648 with a 90 HP yamaha jet



## semojetman (Mar 20, 2011)

I told everyone on here I was getting it, and it seemed like it took forever, but here is some pictures of it.
































I still have the plans of a 1752 Blazer Super Sport with the rigging off of this boat, but I might run this one awhile until I get everything ready for the new boat.

Any comments and ideas welcome.


----------



## turne032 (Mar 20, 2011)

i think shes a beaut! 

if you drive fast to the river, it will blow all the leaves out and she will look brand new.

good luck on your maiden voyage


----------



## semojetman (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah. We took it out yesterday and they all blew out. Still needs some cleaning, but im excited to do it. Trying to rush summer


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 20, 2011)

Get out the vaccum and water hose out and you will have it looking like new. A little elbow grease goes a long ways and works miracles!!!


----------



## semojetman (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah, shes needs some cleanin.

prolly gonna start with a good wash job, paint the trailer, and carpet.

considering painting the boat, I dunno.




When I go to put my blazer together, what do you guys think I might be able to get out of the 1648 alumaweld.

It will likely be the boat recarpeted, with the console and seats, trailer repainted and new bearings, likely new wheels and tires on trailer. 

It just would not have the motor, steering and throttle cables, and maybe the trolling motor.


----------



## gajet31 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like that rig a lot! I have a 1648 as well, with a 50 hp powerhead. What is that boat rated for engine wise? I feel like a motor that size would sink my boat! My boat will run about 30 mph at full throttle, so that thing is going to fly!!!! Let me know how it runs, as I would like to upgrade motors in the future.
David


----------



## semojetman (Mar 21, 2011)

It runs out great.not outragiously fast. The boat is rated for a 50 horse max so its not too far over with 90 at the powerhead and 65 at the jet.


----------



## gajet31 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any idea on the speed? I would guess close to 40 mph. And I don't think the motor is too fast, I just thought the extra weight might cause a problem. My boat already drafts more water in the back, than front, and I could only imagine adding another 200+ pounds with a larger motor. I'm not hating, if the weight isn't too much I would like to do something like that in the future. Sounds like a fun ride.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like a great start man.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 22, 2011)

That's a great boat. I have one just like it that I'm selling to a friend (with slightly different interior). Those AlumaWelds are great sturdy boats. Nice score.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah, I like it. I still want to buy a blazer supersport , but I do like things about this boat.

The front deck is big. boat is really light and rigid.


----------



## Brian J (Mar 23, 2011)

Our boat is almost identical to yours. It is a 1650 all welded Alumacraft with a 90 horse Yamaha jet. Depending on the load, and current speed it will run between 33 and 36 mph. It is a good all around boat and has served us well.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 23, 2011)

What do u guys think? Paint, polish, just clean up? The boat has some dents. I plan to fish out of it and just run the river for fun.


----------



## Brian J (Mar 23, 2011)

IMO Clean hull with alumabrite or similar product to get scum line off. Give trailer a good coat of gloss black paint and re-paint the wheels gloss white and she oughta shine like a new penny.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brian J said:


> IMO Clean hull with alumabrite or similar product to get scum line off. Give trailer a good coat of gloss black paint and re-paint the wheels gloss white and she oughta shine like a new penny.



Where are you guys getting alumibrite in Missouri? I haven't been able to find it. All I've found is Toonbrite from BP. I have no idea if that works as well.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 23, 2011)

https://www.sharkhide.com/


----------



## bajacoop (Mar 23, 2011)

You can get a product called Zep-Alum from troutt and sons in St. James. pretty sure it is the dame thing as Alumabrite. I used it to clean the scum line of my dads boat and it works great.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 23, 2011)

Do these products bleach it out to a whitish color? I have seen a bunch like that around here.


----------



## BloodStone (Mar 23, 2011)

=D> *Nice! *



> When I go to put my blazer together, what do you guys think I might be able to get out of the 1648 alumaweld.
> It will likely be the boat recarpeted, with the console and seats, trailer repainted and new bearings, likely new wheels and tires on trailer.
> It just would not have the motor, steering and throttle cables, and maybe the trolling motor.



*Any idea how much you're eventually going to ask for the 1648 alumaweld (if I read this post right)?*


----------



## semojetman (Mar 23, 2011)

When I get the new boat, and get ready to swap, I'll most likely sell the 1648.


I will probablt ask 1500-2200 just depending what all I have done to it by then and what all I decide to leave on it.


Will most likely have been aluminum cleaned. New carpet, new paint on trailer, new bearings on trailer, new wheels and tires likely.
Trolling motor might go with it.



The things I will for sure be taking off, is the motor, steering, and throttle cables


----------



## bobberboy (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, baby...


----------



## semojetman (Mar 24, 2011)

I think im gonna do the boat in normal colors since im probably going to sell it. Im thinking clean the hull, teal carpet, and I guess a black trailer.


----------



## georgiaken (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new rig!


----------



## andrewt (Mar 25, 2011)

semojetman said:


> Do these products bleach it out to a whitish color? I have seen a bunch like that around here.


 Yes, this is the stuff that bleaches out the aluminum. If you do it right it won't do it bad.


----------



## andrewt (Mar 25, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Brian J said:
> 
> 
> > IMO Clean hull with alumabrite or similar product to get scum line off. Give trailer a good coat of gloss black paint and re-paint the wheels gloss white and she oughta shine like a new penny.
> ...



I get alumibrite at napa. I know they cary it at the farmington store and I'm pretty sure park hills as well.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 25, 2011)

The alumabrite does clean them up, but it makes aluminum look like a chalky white color.

Ive seen alot of used car lots ruin nice aftermarket wheels with that stuff.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 3, 2011)

Here she is after some good cleanin.






Put the bimini on, looks good with it up.





The carpet really cleaned up, almost makes me not want to change it.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is the boat after I took the old stickers off, look how shiny it used to be. geeez.







Here she is at Wappappello this past weekend





Here it is behind my Silverado





Cruisin the lake






This is as close as we could get to the "TREE" at Wappappello lake.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking rig. My first rig was the same boat but equipped differently. It's a VERY good rig.

So...how many feet low is Wappappello? Looks pretty barren. :shock:


----------



## semojetman (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure how low it is, but I know alot of people are ready for them to get it up to summer pool. But it is interesting to see it low. Lots of sand, stumps, and hazards that make you think twice about flying across there carelesssly.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

semojetman said:


> I'm not sure how low it is, but I know alot of people are ready for them to get it up to summer pool. But it is interesting to see it low. Lots of sand, stumps, and hazards that make you think twice about flying across there carelessly.



Can you go out and treasure hunt for those things that were lost when the water was there? I've seen a lot of people do that before.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 12, 2011)

I've fished that tree before.


----------

